# Going to Dubrovnik - ANy tips/advice?--



## Locke (9 Aug 2010)

I need to pick the considerable brains of askaboutmoney.com's posters about Dubrovnik, Croatia.

Heading over for a week in September with the better, more efficent half.

Any one got advice and tips before we go? Has anyone got advice regards the city?

Recommend any eateries or beer'eries? 

Is there any information we might need before we go?

Thanks
Locke

(Ignore my rather bizarre attempt at a heading)


----------



## Joanneh (20 Aug 2010)

Hi there

My advice would be to google apartments in Dubrovnik and try to book one situated within the city walls - they are quite cheap and it really adds to the experience. 
Its 4 years since I've been there so I can't remember the names of many restaurants, but there is a really lovely one called Konoba at the little old city quay - seafood and pizza seem to be the main things on offer in Croatia but the seafood is the main thing to eat in Dubrovnik. This restaurant has a large outdoor eating area and its just the most relaxing place in Dubrovnik if you ask me, with great seafood. Grasevina is my favourite Croatian wine - its kind of like Pinot Grigio and so cheap!


----------



## frash (20 Aug 2010)

There's a small bar built into the cliffs / city walls with spectacular vews.
Can't remember what it was called but should be easy enough to find if you ask around.


----------



## Locke (20 Aug 2010)

Thanks guys. Got my Kuna today. Looking forward to sitting outside and relaxing!


----------



## nacho_libre (20 Aug 2010)

Hi there, 
That bar that's located on the cliffs/rocks is called the buza bar. There 
are 2 of them and they are both well worth a visit. The drink is a bit more
expensive in there but the experience is well worth it. 

We found that the Arsenal restaurant did great food and was not overly 
expensive, especially give the location. It's right on the harbour and has the back section cafe/bar facing the Stradun. Nice coffee and cake in there too. Great place to people watch.

I'd definitely recommend walking the city walls and I wouldn't bother with 
the headphones. Maybe share one between you! Also, contrary to what we were told, there are plenty of places to get a late drink both inside the city walls and there are a couple of places just outside. One nightclub on the left when you come out the main city gates and one bar across the road on the right.

We also went Kayaking and it was a great day out, but make sure you are 
in good form, it's a good workout. There's also a great pizza place just off 
the Stradun where you can get a large pizza slice for 2 euro, and it's open 
very late.


----------



## Locke (20 Aug 2010)

nacho libre, thanks. Kayaking sounds like great craic and pizza goes with out saying! Will hunt those places out when i go there!


----------



## millieforbes (20 Aug 2010)

We visited a couple of years ago and really enjoyed the trip. We stayed outside of the old town but the buses were either free or very cheap and very regular so we had no problem getting in and out.

We thought the seasfood was great overall wherever we ate - there were some particularly lovely places outside the town with views over looking the island (Lido?). Other than the seafood, we didn't rate many of the restaurants -but really liked a restaurant called Wanda (they have a website site: wandarestaurant dot com) in the old town.

Wine was very disappointing, we may just have been unlucky but tried some Croatian wines and couldn't fininsh a bottle of any of them. Italian or French wine were very overpriced. Stick to beer!

I would second the recommendation on walking the walls. A trip to the island is quite interesting too.


----------



## Locke (20 Aug 2010)

Thanks millieforbes, deffo doing the walls. Love seafood so I'll be in my element!


----------



## bluemac (20 Aug 2010)

We just came back 2 weeks ago its a fab place, lots of history we stayed in Vila Nike [broken link removed] Owner is a really nice man picked us up and looked after us, The place is right on the prominard and is nicely done feels like you are staying in a real old mansion home... Beach in Lapad is nothing special.. busy not a huge amount of sand etc but if you walk down the sides you can find hidden rock areas and other hotels with beaches... city is amazing  food is just ok but very well priced....

THeres a hidden beach on the way to the old town behind a 5 star hotel you go down the side over a cliff and down 200 steps stone beach but very clean and nice and caves to swim in jump off etc... a real locals beach..

enjoy your trip we did..


----------



## Billo (20 Aug 2010)

Take a boat trip to Cavtat, a few miles down the coast.  Worth a visit.
Return by bus or vice versa.


----------



## Laramie (22 Aug 2010)

We stayed in the Hotel Lero just outside the Old Town and uphill when returning home. Decent enough hotel and decent price with good food.
When it rains in the Old Town the water runs down the side streets in a torrent. It is like walking in a shallow river, so be prepared.
Definitely walk the walls and visit Caftat by boat as previously mentioned by previous posters. We got local bus from airport to bus station for a few Euro with about a 20 minute walk to Old Town but a much longer walk to the Lapad area where a lot of the hotels are situated. Very quiet in this area so I would consider staying nearer the Old Town.


----------



## becky (22 Aug 2010)

Laramie said:


> When it rains in the Old Town the water runs down the side streets in a torrent. It is like walking in a shallow river, so be prepared.


 
Was there 5 years ago - expect torrential showers frequently especially in September. We got caught in one at night and while we had to go home and change the sight of the city afterwards was worth the soaking. 

We stayed in an apt 5 mins walk from the city. When we arrived there were loads of landlords outside trying to rent them to people getting off buses.


----------



## Locke (23 Aug 2010)

Thanks guys for the tips Especially the rain showers!


----------



## Grizzly (23 Aug 2010)

becky said:


> the sight of the city afterwards was worth the soaking.


 
I absolutely agree. The way the light catches the sandstone coloured flagstones and walls after a shower is something you don't want to miss. That memory has certainly stayed with me.


----------



## Locke (24 Aug 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. Camera will be at the ready for the pics Grizzly.


----------



## Slash (24 Aug 2010)

We did a one day bus trip to Monte Negro. Very nice scenery and an interesting place to 
see and learn about its history.

Also, visit the war museum in Dubrovnik old town. Very small, but interesting.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Aug 2010)

Slash said:


> Also, visit the war museum in Dubrovnik old town. Very small, but interesting.


 
Brought a tear to my eye. Very sad.


----------



## chanel (24 Aug 2010)

Stayed in Dubrovnik for 3  days at end of May this year (en-route to medjugorje). Just passed by it last year as well, looked stunning and promised myself a w/e stay this year.Absolutely loved it, fantastic vistas all round, the history and lovely climate. Lots of nice walks and felt totally safe even late at night.
Stayed in Lapad peninsula, loads of hotels and restaurants there, plus it is easy cheap and regular 10 minute bus ride into pile gate. All the hotel receptions sell bus tickets by the way & cheaper than paying on bus!
You will love it, would go back in an instant!


----------



## becky (24 Aug 2010)

Yes the history is very interesting but something  the locals were still hurt by, they didn't like talking about. Going to second the other poster on the safety, one of the girls went home early one night cos she took too much sun and they thought we were barking walking her home. This post has me wanting to go back but I have to pay for dental work this year.


----------



## Rambo (25 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I went to Dubrovnik a good few years ago with the girlfriend, one of the best days we had was doing Kayaking. We got picked up in a bus and brought across the border to Bosnia.

We then kayaked down the river, stopping half way for lunch and continued on back into Croatia. It was a great day, but I was wrecked at the end of it!

We booked it down at the harbour.


----------



## Deas (25 Aug 2010)

There is a walking tour that can be booked just inside to the right of the main gate into the old town.  his is well worth undertaking as the guide we got was a local girl who was very knowledgeable and showed us buildings and streets that we would not have seen had we not taken the tour.


----------



## Locke (30 Aug 2010)

Thanks again guys. Some great tips. Heading off Wednesday 8th Sep so looking forard to it!

Locke


----------



## Locke (20 Sep 2010)

*Back From Dubrovnik*

Hi All, Back from Dubrovnik.

Fantastic spot and thanks for all the replies!



> @ Joanneh
> 
> My advice would be to google apartments in Dubrovnik and try to book one situated within the city walls - they are quite cheap and it really adds to the experience.
> Its 4 years since I've been there so I can't remember the names of many restaurants, but there is a really lovely one called Konoba at the little old city quay - seafood and pizza seem to be the main things on offer in Croatia but the seafood is the main thing to eat in Dubrovnik. This restaurant has a large outdoor eating area and its just the most relaxing place in Dubrovnik if you ask me, with great seafood. Grasevina is my favourite Croatian wine - its kind of like Pinot Grigio and so cheap!


 
We had already booked before I read this. If I was to go back again would deffo stay within the walls. Found Lapad a little too quite.

My GF loved the wine (I don’t drink it myself)




> @ Frash
> 
> There's a small bar built into the cliffs / city walls with spectacular vews.
> Can't remember what it was called but should be easy enough to find if you ask around.


 
Spectacular place to have a beer. Really great spot.



> @ Nacho Libre
> 
> That bar that's located on the cliffs/rocks is called the buza bar. There
> are 2 of them and they are both well worth a visit. The drink is a bit more
> ...


 
The little bar was great.

Aresenal Bar was nice. 

Wall fantastic and great pizza’s in there.

Didn’t do Kayaking, other half was terrified of the thought!




> @ millie forbes
> 
> We visited a couple of years ago and really enjoyed the trip. We stayed outside of the old town but the buses were either free or very cheap and very regular so we had no problem getting in and out.
> 
> ...


 
The seafood was amazing, I have never come back from a place so in love with a certain category of food. The fish was fantastic.

Done the island hopping to which was great.

Fantastic views from the wall, melted up there though!




> @ Bluemac
> 
> We just came back 2 weeks ago its a fab place, lots of history we stayed in Vila Nike http://www.dubrovnik-apartments.com/vila_nike.htm Owner is a really nice man picked us up and looked after us, The place is right on the prominard and is nicely done feels like you are staying in a real old mansion home... Beach in Lapad is nothing special.. busy not a huge amount of sand etc but if you walk down the sides you can find hidden rock areas and other hotels with beaches... city is amazing food is just ok but very well priced....
> 
> ...


 
Stayed in Lapad. Hotel was lovely but the area just wasn’t for us. Would stay in Old Town if we went back.



> @ Billo
> 
> Take a boat trip to Cavtat, a few miles down the coast. Worth a visit.
> Return by bus or vice versa.


 
Never got to do this and sorry we didn’t/ Our Taxi driver to and from the airport was from their and he told us about it.




> @ Laramie
> 
> We stayed in the Hotel Lero just outside the Old Town and uphill when returning home. Decent enough hotel and decent price with good food.
> When it rains in the Old Town the water runs down the side streets in a torrent. It is like walking in a shallow river, so be prepared.
> Definitely walk the walls and visit Caftat by boat as previously mentioned by previous posters. We got local bus from airport to bus station for a few Euro with about a 20 minute walk to Old Town but a much longer walk to the Lapad area where a lot of the hotels are situated. Very quiet in this area so I would consider staying nearer the Old Town.


 
Lapad was a good (warm) ten minutes on the bus where we stayed.

We were lucky with the weather, only saw rain once and it was quite nice to walk in the it too!




> @ becky
> 
> Was there 5 years ago - expect torrential showers frequently especially in September. We got caught in one at night and while we had to go home and change the sight of the city afterwards was worth the soaking.
> 
> We stayed in an apt 5 mins walk from the city. When we arrived there were loads of landlords outside trying to rent them to people getting off buses.


 



> @ Grizzly
> 
> I absolutely agree. The way the light catches the sandstone coloured flagstones and walls after a shower is something you don't want to miss. That memory has certainly stayed with me.


 
We were lucky with the weather. Over all it was stunning heat. The city at night is amazing.




> @ Slash
> 
> We did a one day bus trip to Monte Negro. Very nice scenery and an interesting place to
> see and learn about its history.
> ...


 



> @ BoxTheFox
> 
> Brought a tear to my eye. Very sad.


 
Very sad. Our Taxi Driver who brought us from the Hotel fought in the war. He said it was so much as an army as they were fighting from there houses. You could see when he spoke about it how raw it was. 



> @ Channel
> 
> Stayed in Dubrovnik for 3 days at end of May this year (en-route to medjugorje). Just passed by it last year as well, looked stunning and promised myself a w/e stay this year.Absolutely loved it, fantastic vistas all round, the history and lovely climate. Lots of nice walks and felt totally safe even late at night.
> Stayed in Lapad peninsula, loads of hotels and restaurants there, plus it is easy cheap and regular 10 minute bus ride into pile gate. All the hotel receptions sell bus tickets by the way & cheaper than paying on bus!
> You will love it, would go back in an instant!


 
Amazing place Channel, shame we couldn’t get to Medjugorie, heard that is fantastic.



> @ Rambo
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 
Never done that due to other half being nervous swimmer. Saw people going by as we sat in a bar just behing the Wall. It looked amazing.



> @ Deas
> 
> There is a walking tour that can be booked just inside to the right of the main gate into the old town. his is well worth undertaking as the guide we got was a local girl who was very knowledgeable and showed us buildings and streets that we would not have seen had we not taken the tour.




We done this. The Old City has so many little nooks and crany's we found it invaluable.


----------



## oldnick (20 Sep 2010)

Locke -people like you make this site worth reading !
Most impressive report, especially as how you juxtaposed previous advice with your actual right-up-to-date- visit.


----------



## Locke (20 Sep 2010)

Thanks oldnick, thought it was only right to update all the people who gave the advise.


----------

